# York Bowen



## Polednice

I was just wondering if anyone is familiar with this English composer (1884 - 1961).

I was looking through the piano repertoire list for the ATCL diploma and came across his Toccata. I rather liked the piece, and, as I'd never heard of him before, I wondered if anyone else might have some specific recommendations.


----------



## mmsbls

I have heard several works by Bowen. I don't know any of his piano works, but I fully endorse his viola concerto.


----------



## Rangstrom

There are quite a few recordings available (thanks to Dutton and Hyperion). The Hyperion/Hough recording of solo piano music is very enjoyable. I'm not sure if the Toccata on the cd is the one you heard. A recording of his cello concerto on Dutton just arrived this week, but I haven't listened to it yet.

Hyperion also has a recording of his 3rd and 4th piano concerti as part of the Romantic Piano Concerto series, which is on my wish list.


----------



## violadude

I played a quartet for 4 violas by him at a viola camp I went to for a few years. We all really liked the piece, but the climax of the piece we loved and it was rather easier than the rest of it, so we just played that part over and over again. haha


----------



## World Violist

Yep, I'm another one for his viola music. It's all masterfully written; he was a great pianist and orchestrator as well as being a decent violist who was a good friend of Lionel Tertis. He's a fascinating composer who hasn't been done justice in the concert hall, though there are several wonderful recordings. Check out Lawrence Power's recording of his complete music for viola (I personally don't care for him, but many swear by Lawrence Power). Power also recorded the viola concerto in a separate release (paired with Walton). I haven't heard other recordings of the concerto.


----------



## Sid James

I borrowed a disc with Bowen's _Viola Concerto_, coupled with that of Cecil Forsyth (on the Hyperion label, played by Lawrence Power mentioned above). I only listened to it once & Bowen's concerto grabbed me more than Forsyth's; Bowen's one seemed kind of less predictable, although Forsyth's one was good too. I've read that during their time (from 1900 onwards & also throughout the inter-war years) Bowen was more famous than Bax. This has kind of reversed now, at least in terms of live performances & the public's general familiarity (or lack thereof) with these two composers. But in terms of things available on disc, Bowen is definitely catching up with Bax. I think, judging from what relatively little music I've heard by both, they were kind of on the same wavelength, being more intuitive than rigid/orthodox in the way they wrote their music...


----------



## World Violist

Sid James said:


> I borrowed a disc with Bowen's _Viola Concerto_, coupled with that of Cecil Forsyth (on the Hyperion label, played by Lawrence Power mentioned above).


Yes, that's the one I meant. The disc with Walton is paired with Rubbra's viola concerto. Silly me!



Sid James said:


> I only listened to it once & Bowen's concerto grabbed me more than Forsyth's; Bowen's one seemed kind of less predictable, although Forsyth's one was good too. I've read that during their time (from 1900 onwards & also throughout the inter-war years) Bowen was more famous than Bax. This has kind of reversed now, at least in terms of live performances & the public's general familiarity (or lack thereof) with these two composers. But in terms of things available on disc, Bowen is definitely catching up with Bax. I think, judging from what relatively little music I've heard by both, they were kind of on the same wavelength, being more intuitive than rigid/orthodox in the way they wrote their music...


I think you're right on this. Part of the reason I think Bax so overshadows Bowen currently is that the former wrote 7 symphonies of very high quality, whereas Bowen I think wrote two that were never really thought much of for whatever reason. Whatever the case, both are composers that should be taken seriously, and lately have been so.


----------

